# Scrooge Mc Duck?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you proud of your canners-and your jars? My Children don't understand the pride I feel in having lots of canning jars-full or empty! I have 2 All-American canners--1 Presto--and another Presto that just needs a gasket! They think it's time I quit canning-and sell my equipment.They just dont understand to me its as pleasing as money in the bank!
Think I'm crazy? I AM 76????:nanner:


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

ceresone,

If you're crazy then I am totally nuts. In the last year, since the kids have all gone off to college, I've expanded my garden space by 100%, started raising rabbits and chickens and have canned hundreds of jars of food. Never had the time when I had more mouths to feed and now that I have the time I want to feed more (the kids do take lots back to school)

My pantry and freezers full are a great source of pride to me! When my friends mention that if we're ever stranded on a deserted island they want me there, I am truly complimented. 

Keep on going. My mom and dad are the same way. If they ever quit, I'll know they must be on their death beds. I'm 51 now and I don't see me stopping for a loooooonnnng time.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm 49 and my sister thinks I am crazy . I usually hang out on the SE&P forum. She told me saturday that I didnt need to can anything God would take care of everything. I told her I've never seen it raining Bojangles biscuits


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

TripleD said:


> I'm 49 and my sister thinks I am crazy . I usually hang out on the SE&P forum. She told me saturday that I didnt need to can anything God would take care of everything. I told her I've never seen it raining Bojangles biscuits


tell her God expects up to do a little something to help ourselves not just sit there with our hand out LOL


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Let the kids eat store bought for a while. It's bad enough to make you gag.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

"sell your equipment" oh oh oh those are fightin' words!

Count me in with the crazies then! I just today bought canning items (as her Christmas gift) for my SIL's brother's GF. She is a homesteader just doesn't know it yet. She mentioned to family that she really wants to learn canning. So, I got her one of the nice BB books, the set w/magnet wand/funnel, jar lifter and bubble remover wand. Then, a 12 pack of the small 4 oz. jars and an extra box of lids. I am going to offer her for me to come show her how to can up some jam!

Love my jars all lined up and filled up! Unfortunately they didn't buy too many whole cranberries this year (my Wmart I mean), so they are still 1.98 a bag. Maybe they'll get more in for the Christmas dinner rush, then have them on sale like last year. We're almost out of the canned cranberry juice using whole berries.

I can't imagine life without canning now.


----------



## Jayfl77 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are, I'm crazy too. I am 30 and everyone at work thinks I am insane. I grew up on a farm, no power, and canning was a necessity. Now it is a way to keep tradition alive, also, it is so much fun. I get the best feeling when I pull jars out. That ping of seals taking, is music to my ears.

You are not crazy.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

You are not crazy and you are young! Maybe your kids are just trying to say, "relax, you don't have to work so hard", not realizing how much joy it brings you.

I'm lucky, I live and work in a rural area where the power goes out all the time and gas money to the store is precious. Most my co-workers can, have chickens and hunt. I actually never thought about canning until I started working there, now I'm addicted! There's nothing like growing and canning your own food to soothe food insecurity issues!


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

My husband and I are also addicted! Now if only this hot, dry climate would produce a decent garden, we will be in full swing. I love that it also keeps me viscerally connected to my little Irish grandmother who learned to can from the county extension agent, then taught her neighbors how when it was all new. She would trade eggs and butter for their commodities - flour, sugar, lard, etc - and could whip up a meal at the drop of a hat! You rock, Grandma!


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

If you're crazy then sign me up for the club! I must say I am starting to think about canning and buying more jars a lot so maybe it is a compulsion ;-). My sickness  started with buying my first dehydrator and then I bought a pressure canner, then a food sealer and now I'm waxing and making cheese! LOL. I don't see supermarkets the same way since now when I think of buying cookies, bagels etc. I think " I can make it at home"! I am spending a lot less on my grocery bill. If I had started with my obsession 10 years ago I would be a millionaire! It's nice to know I'm not alone on this journey
;-)


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Forgot to add I plan to start making soap! And I'm a city gal


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My son has been telling me the same thing, Ceresone, about my canning and dehydrating equipment and all my books. I'm 58. I told him I'd get rid of some of my stuff...just as soon as he gets rid of some of his fishing equipment and tools, ha!

He probably has $10,000 worth of fishing equipment, and that doesn't include a boat! He also has at least 3-4 of each and every tool. Boy, he didn't like that suggestion much, ROFL!  He knows how much I enjoy it, and he sure doesn't mind reaping the benefits of my labors in canned goods and jerky, etc.

My grandma canned up into her 90s and, the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, so will I! You stick to your guns until YOU are ready to quit! 

Shelly, I also want to get into making cheese. I just never seem to have enough time. I already wax store bought cheese.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You'll need to eat all your life so why not keep canning all your life? Dh has an aunt that's in her 90's and still cans her food. She doesn't garden much but her son does and she raids his garden (he grows enough for her and a small army).


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I am in the club too. I just cooked up 54 rabbits that I will can tomorrow. I hate to see empty jars on the shelves. I also would not want to eat store boughten food. YUCK!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

54????? Where did you get them Wendy, did you raise them? Wow I am so impressed!


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

My kids think I am crazy, too. They are not shy about eating the food I preserve. You are not crazy you are wonderfully talented and just who I want to be like when I am 76. Keep up the good work and do what makes you happy.
Blessings<><
Jan


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> 54????? Where did you get them Wendy, did you raise them? Wow I am so impressed!


 
Yes, I raised them. I throw them in the freezer until I have a bunch to can. I didn't think I had quite that many!  I am picking up our beef on Friday & needed to make room. I was thinking I had around 30. I ended up with 39 quarts of meat!


----------

